

Apple Boots Bang With Friends From The App Store - suyash_k
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/17/apple-boots-bang-with-friends-from-the-app-store/

======
eridius
Based on the recent news about Cupid With Friends, I would not be surprised if
Zynga claimed trademark infringement on Bang With Friends.

~~~
w1ntermute
I think it was trademark infringement, since other apps, like Tinder have been
allowed.

~~~
gwgarry
Bang with friends seems crass... Not to mention randomly fucking your friends
is usually a stupid idea. It makes social relationships awkward and
complicated.

~~~
danilocampos
I wasn't aware it was random – I thought some communication/negotiation was
required. How advanced is this technology?

~~~
spizzo
IIRC from reading about it, you just tick a checkbox next to all of the
friends you'd like to bang; if one of them is using the app and ticks your as
well then you're both sent a message. Presumably then a really awkward
conversation occurs.

Also I don't think the kind of people who use an app like this are going to be
aware of the fact that banging friends leads to less friends and weirder
connections.

------
drpancake
And here's why you should exercise caution in signing up for services using
Facebook Connect:

[https://www.facebook.com/browse/friends_using_app/?app_id=17...](https://www.facebook.com/browse/friends_using_app/?app_id=178205172320915)

------
pavs
I don't use ios for couple of years now, can anyone tell me what happens to
apps installed in user's device once its removed from the app store?

As a matter of fact, I don't know what happens when an app gets removed from
play store either, does it happen often, what happens to the installed apps?

~~~
gdonelli
It still runs fine, but you cannot obviously reinstall it

~~~
pavs
Thanks! That makes sense, I would be pretty pissed if they removed apps from
user devices too without their consent.

~~~
Steko
Both iOS and Android have app kill switches.

Probably not the best links but ...

[http://www.macworld.com/article/1134930/iphone_killswitch.ht...](http://www.macworld.com/article/1134930/iphone_killswitch.html)

[http://www.tracyandmatt.co.uk/blogs/index.php/android-has-
ap...](http://www.tracyandmatt.co.uk/blogs/index.php/android-has-app-kill-
switch-too)

------
hkmurakami
so upon further thought, if Zynga could trademark apps with the phrase "with
friends", could someone like Marco Arment have trademarked apps that start
with "insta-"?

------
dror82
There is a huge risk when you develop an app on top of Android /iOS/Facebook.

One day they can shut you down...

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
That's 2/3 correct ...

------
gdonelli
They had a bang with Apple, but she was disappointed afterwards

~~~
dror82
You made me laugh... Putting just a ':D' in here made my Karma fall to -2 :(

WTH ?!

